# job interview tomorrow!



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

well, considering i'm only 16 it's nothing too special...but i'm excited!!i actually applied for a job and called to schedule an interview, and i did alright so far! the only problem is the manager had to keep asking me to speak up...heh i'll have to work on that...so i'm reaaally really nervous right now. but excited. i never thought i'd have a reason to post here! xD lol

and...does anyone have any tips or anything to help hide my social anxiety or at least decrease it?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm bad at giving advice, but all I can say is that don't worry about it too much beforehand - just know what you want to say, and be polite and smile. if you keep calm and maintain eye contact, you'll do great. good luck!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I killed the thread


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

HardRock said:


> I killed the thread


 lol no you didn't, it was already dead. if anything you drew at least some attention to it, people just weren't interested in the topic or didn't know what to say most likely .

if it helps at all, i went today already & it went pretty well  & i appreciate your advice.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

that's good! did you get the job?


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

HardRock said:


> that's good! did you get the job?


 wow...missed this. but yep i did get the job! lol it's been nerve racking though.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

hey congratulations!!! :clap


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats on getting the job!


----------



## PiecesFalling (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats! And managed it at 16. Very brave.  I'm 22, and still need to go for my first job.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Well done.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

def congrats from me too.... I always just throw myself in there and 'fake it till I make it' work... if I fake it long enough then people know enough to be friendly and include me in some stuff and otherwise leave me alone. I don't socialize much at work unless I feel it's necessary for them to feel like I am part of the group... otherwise i go to work, work, go home. First jobs are exciting - I got mine at 16 too... at a restaurant - waitressing of all things :-S


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

hey, thanks guys!! ^^



caflme said:


> First jobs are exciting - I got mine at 16 too... at a restaurant - waitressing of all things :-S


this is exactly what i'm getting into, waitressing. at steak n' shake though. lol it's been tough and all lol not quite sure how to raise my voice. how do you fake it though? i cant even imagine being able to do that xD && thanks!


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

PiecesFalling said:


> Congrats! And managed it at 16. Very brave.  I'm 22, and still need to go for my first job.


 thanks ^^ & good luck!


----------

